# Im finally cured!!!!



## CallMehTrashy (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm actually drunk right now.. Haha. Which is a huge leap from about 4-5 months ago. I first got DP/DR when i was 16, in 10th grade in highschool, all because of me getting super super super high one night, and ended up having a panic attack, and got DP/DR. I went through DP/DR for about 8 months, had to drop out of highschool, and slowly recovered for about a year, my dumbass goes and smokes again and i got DP/DR AGAIN!! I had it for about 6 months total this time, but i used what helped me the first time, and was alot easier this go round..

For me, the diets, the medicines, the herbs (5htp etc) never helped me. All that helped me was actually getting into the real world, and trying new things, and spending time with friends and making new friends. The main thing that i dealt with was existence questions, and why we are here, how we got here, do i even exist, what if life was just a figment of my imagination, etc.. Felt like my voice wasn't even mine. I would speak to someone and have to stop speaking and pretend i had to cough at times. It sucks. But just know you are not alone, and i promise you, you will be ok. You just have to want it. You've got to realize you're living in a circle of anxiety. You have DP/DR because of anxiety, you then get anxiety from the feelings of dp/dr.. and it never stops.

Things i experienced so you can compare my symptoms to yours

- Voice feeling as if it was not mine when speaking

- Bad dreams / Really vivid

- Depressed

- Had weird thoughts, concerns about existence

- Would diagnose myself with the craziest diseases / disorders.

- Would thing i was going schizo

This is just a select few that really bothered me, yes there were times when i had other symptons, such as eye problems when looking at lights, the sky, and would always be tired but couldn't sleep.

If you guys need anymore guidance, and help to overcome this, feel free to message me, and i'll reply whenever i can, and do my best to help everyone out. I know this is a shitty part in life, and you are probably wondering why you are going through this, or feel like your all alone, and feel like theres no light at the end of the tunnel.. But i promise you this is a temporary disorder and does not effect you in any way permanently.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

The problem is I don't even have any damn interest in engaging in activities. I get ZERO enjoyment from everything music, sex, work, relationships, hobbies. I forced myself to do stuff but failed. i don't feel sad at all i just feel numb all the time. don't know if this is depression or dp (i read emotional numbness is one of dp symptoms)? but when one has both it's disaster. i think that's what makes my situation a bit different from most here maybe? do you have this too?


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

bintuae said:


> The problem is I don't even have any damn interest in engaging in activities. I get ZERO enjoyment from everything music, sex, work, relationships, hobbies. I forced myself to do stuff but failed. i don't feel sad at all i just feel numb all the time. don't know if this is depression or dp (i read emotional numbness is one of dp symptoms)? but when one has both it's disaster. i think that's what makes my situation a bit different from most here maybe? do you have this too?


Felt the same way, couldnt do anything. But exercising alone helped me cure. Hard workout every day and deep breathing is the key.. You feel difference in few days


----------

